
Trying out Kubernetes - remmelt
http://container-solutions.com/trying-out-kubernetes/
======
bong0
Thanks for posting, great intro! With Kubernetes just releasing the 1.0
version, things got serious :) Did you know Red Hat is the second contributor
to the project? Next month I’ll touch up about Kubernets and its integration
in Openshift at the Docker Randstad November Meetup
([http://www.meetup.com/Docker-
Randstad/events/225580948/](http://www.meetup.com/Docker-
Randstad/events/225580948/))..but you probably know that already :) see you
soon!

